# Good place to purchase UV LED's?



## caia326 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum's and I am putting together my very first haunt this year and I'd like to find a good resource for purchasing UV LED's. Where is your favorite place to purchase them?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I get my pre-wired leds from Light House leds (formally Niktronix). They have 12,9, and 6 volt leds that are prewired with a resistor to match the voltage. 
You can find just leds and resistors and wire them yourself but I like having them all wired and sealed and ready for use.

http://lighthouseleds.com/pre-wired-leds-1.html


----------



## caia326 (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome, thanks! I'm wanting to build LED spotlights out of them, do you think the 5MM will be bright enough for this?


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

I got mine from light house as well, they do have them at radio shack also, but you have to put them together..as for spotlights, I used stiltbeast studios method of making spots and they work great! good luck


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

5mm should work fine for things in the 20ft range. And being pre-wired it's easy to put them together is you need more light.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

For more power, you could used these 1 watt prewired 12vdc LEDs. http://www.plasmaled.com/high_power_module.htm


----------

